# My Tagged Redfish



## wildstreak

Here are some pictures and story of my tagged redfish that I caught this past Saturday:



My fishing partner Ian and I had made plans to go fish with our buddy Tone down in the Corpus area. So Friday night after work, we drove to POC, picked up my boat, and then headed to Corpus arriving at about 1:30am. We decided where to fish the next day, got our stuff ready and went to bed. 



The next day, we left out of Bird Island on my boat and headed south. Tone showed us the way to his favorite spot. We were wade fishing in about shin to knee deep crystal clear water with tons of grass. We were sight casting to reds all morning catching quite a few fish. Tone had wondered way far away and I was fishing near Ian when I decided to work my way back to the boat to get a drink. I saw some more wakes while headed to the boat and threw to one of them and got hooked up instantly. When the fish was about 15 feet away, I saw the tag sticking out of the water. I knew instantly what it was since I had seen a picture of one earlier last week. As you can imagine, my knees went week. I had lost my leader a few minutes before and had just landed a lady fish and trout without the leader and without checking the line (and I fish with 8 pound tournament Ande). I thought for sure that the line would break since I had a tagged red on. But it didn't and I gently got him to my feet and grabbed him. For some reason, all the redfish that day had fought hard but once they got to our feet, they would just lay there. So I just grabbed right at the base of the tail since his head was covered with grass. I put the boga on him, and then strung him (and left the hook in his mouth). I didn't want to take any chances. I checked the tag and it was for 2008 thankfully. That is when I yelled to Ian that I had just landed a tagged redfish. He thought I was yelling that I had just caught a big trout since a couple casts before that I had landed a trout. We headed to the boat to get some pictures and went back to fishing. Later that afternoon, after much anticipation, we took her in to Roy's to turn in.



CCA called me Monday morning and gave me the number of the polygrapher, Mr. Boyd. I spoke with Mr. Boyd's office and set up the appointment for this morning at 9am. Mr. Boyd was very professional and asked me questions concerning the day of fishing. We actually went over the questions he was going to ask me prior to being hooked up to the machine. We got done with the test and he gave me the ok. CCA then called me on my way back to the office to confirm that I was the 3rd winner. Both CCA and Mr. Boyd have been extremely professional in the handling and confirming of my tagged redfish.

Ian and Tone - I'm glad you guys were with me. Thanks for the trip of a lifetime.


And everyone else - Thanks for letting me share my story- 



Kenny Milne


----------



## Bocephus

AWESOME !!!!, I'm excited for you...congrats !!!


----------



## Animal Chris

Congratulations. Glad to hear that all went well.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Congrats!


----------



## huntvizsla

whoa! you got alot of faith in that boga grip! Congrats


----------



## saltwater_therapy

*awesome*

congrats on the tagged red!!


----------



## squidmotion

way to go!!!!


----------



## tommy261

*boga grip*

He is smarted than you think, He still has the lure in the reds mouth....lol.. I dont blame you brother.... Awesome catch,


----------



## Stuart

Congrats. I have caught many reds this summer and each one I hope to see that tag hanging off the side. I'm running out of time LOL.


----------



## Javadrinker

way to go! Congratulations!


----------



## NateTxAg

Awesome story and catch of alifetime!! Thanks for sharing with us and enjoy your new rig!!!


----------



## Gilbert

huntvizsla said:


> whoa! you got alot of faith in that boga grip! Congrats


x2. I would have him laying in the boat taking pictures. :rotfl:

good job on the catch though.


----------



## BATWING

WOW !!!!!!! CONGRATZ


----------



## trashcanslam

Congrats on the catch! What kind of boat is that? It's gorgeous.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck

Congrats Kenny. Couldn't have happened to a better guy. Maybe you can help me find a good deal on a new boat or truck. Haha


----------



## luna nueva

Huge congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## SpeckReds

Congrats on the catch. 

Once again we see the system at work. 
Register for tournament, go fishing, catch qualifying fish according to the rules, take it to weigh in spot, fill out paperwork, PASS polygraph test, and collect your prize. 

Good Job.

That is 2 people from this board that have caught CCA STAR tagged Redfish, passed polygraph tests, and won big prizes in the last couple of weeks. EXCELLENT.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Congratulations. That's awesome! In your case you said you landed the fish...had you been on a boat and your buddy netted it for you would it have been valid?


----------



## Lat22

That's awesome. Those are the best pics I've ever seen of a tagged red. Now I know what I'm looking for.


----------



## Freshwaterman

great catch enjoy the prizes for me


----------



## robul

awesome job. I guess I can stop being ****** at cca for not releasing any reds down by corpus. I think thats the first one caught in the area.. Congrats to you..


----------



## GunDog

Way to go. I would have been more than weak in the knees.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Several days ago i read a thread about boat bonding. In this thread they said tie a negative wire from the boat battery to the bonding plate. Ladies and gentlemen this is totally incorrect. *The boat bonding system shall be totally independent of the negative battery post or the electrical system.* In europe they do not bond the metal fittings at all that are in contact with the water. I have a 33 foot sport fisher. I read several articles on boat bonding. If the negative from the battery is connected to the bonding plate or any fitting you WILL BE BUYING LOTS OF ZINCS. That is a fact. So if you are going to bond thru hull fittings bond them together but not to the electrical system


----------



## salth2o

Congrats! Great story....enjoy the new truck and boat.


----------



## yakfishin

*2cool red*

Congrats to you. That is awsome to see. I was thinking the same thing about the boga grip before I read your whole post. I don't think I could have fished anymore, would have had to go in right then. Thanks for sharing this special moment with us.
Yakfishin


----------



## chicapesca

Wow, congratulations, that is great!!


----------



## ExplorerTv

Me and friend talked to you at Roy's when you brought it in. Man that was a cool feeling watching you give the lady your info. Congrates again dude! Enjoy the boat and truck.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin

Congrats!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

*My O My*

Way to goooo Bubba ! Congrats


----------



## 05starkid

congrats. nice report and thank God you were thirsty..!!


----------



## WestEndAngler

Good to hear they were courteous about the polygraph and very professional... Some of the stories lately have been to the contrary.

Way to go and congratulations!!


----------



## Pablo

Outstanding! Congratulations to you.


----------



## wildstreak

My boat is a Majek Illusion. 
I never even thought that the fish would come off the boga. That would have been another thing to worry about so probably a good thing it didn't occur to me. But I was holding on pretty tight to the tail end. 
And yes, I'm glad I went to go and get a cold Lone Star Light.


----------



## SpeckReds

Some of the stories and comments have been very questionable lately. 
But we also have 2 very recent accounts of winners, that all was done very professionally. As it was for me in 2005.


----------



## speckledred

Aw ya should have released him.... just kidding! Great job and delightful story. Glad to hear the polygraph and CCA were as professional as you stated. Awesome!


----------



## imhammer

Congrats....I am looking for one of those!


----------



## elpescador073

Nice catch bud! Is Puro Cabron the name of your guide service or what is that? I gotta get me some of that gear!


----------



## greddy09sc

Congrats! 

You already have a nice boat! 

I'm so jealous!


----------



## Procrastinator

Great story and pics! Congrat's to you!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Congrats!


----------



## D.L.

Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## irbjd

elpescador073 said:


> Nice catch bud! Is Puro Cabron the name of your guide service or what is that? I gotta get me some of that gear!


Puro Cabron is an offshore boat and guide service.

It was awesome being there when the fish was caught. It's still surreal.


----------



## Sweet Action

Congrats!!!!!! Sweet Pics to!!


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales

Congrats Kenny!


----------



## bowedup tiger

thats freakin awesome man....CONGRATS


----------



## dbarham

good work i will be waitin to cya in the new rig!


----------



## ICAST4REDS

GOOD JOB ON THE FISH, AND THAT WAS A GOOD STORY, CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## dennis_99

AWESOME! Congrats to you.


----------



## jeff.w

Congratulations! How awesome is that! WOW! Great pics and story too!


----------



## drathe3112

Congrats... I don't think I'd keep fishing, I'd haul off to the checkstation, just because...


----------



## ShaloowMinded

Are you going to share with antonio......lol......I would at least give him the boat since you already have a nice one already.......He did take you to the fish right???


----------



## word-doctor

Mucho congratulations--that's some good bull.


----------



## BUBAFISH

COOL RFRIED BEANIE BABYS.


----------



## jamie_hinesley

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bayscout22

Congratulatoins!


----------



## boashna

nice job, you pulled in a 22 ft triton and a f150 all with a 8lb line ..

*Texas Ford Dealers Redfish Division* - Last year, the ever-popular Texas Ford Dealers Redfish Division saw a total of NINE tagged redfish caught, but unfortunately only THREE winners that drove off with a truck/boat combo!

The Texas Ford Dealers will once again give each of the first five registered STAR participants who catch tagged redfish a brand new truck to call their own. The first five registered anglers to weigh-in a tagged red will receive a 2008 Ford F-150 "Texas Edition" truck and *NEW FOR THIS YEAR!!! *with a 22-foot *TRITON 22 LTS* boat attached. Each boat-truck package includes a Mercury 150 EFI outboard and a Mc Clain trailer. The next five weighed in will receive the same boat, motor and trailer combos.


----------



## boashna

now i know who to talk to for deal on a truck and a boat . by the way since you are not using your other boat can I barrow it long time to oct 4 for you to get your boat


----------



## Sow Trout

An honest lawyer who could pass the polygraph! Congratulations, Kenny!


----------



## fwoodwader

Awesome story, congrats man.

I would have flipped the F out once I saw that tag.


----------



## Splash

Holy buckets!!! Congratulations to you. I bet you are walking on cloud 9 and rightfully so. Thank you so much for writing all the details about the catch. I have a huge smile on my face for you - Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## bcrenshaw

*WOW Nice RED AND BOAT...*

You said you picked up your boat before going so Im assuming thats it in the pic....and if that the case you have an awesome boat already! SO GIVE ME ONE! (I will even take the used one) LOL!

Nice Catch


----------



## RedXCross

Nice job and a solid Congrats


----------



## Wade Lady

AWESOME!!! I am very envious of you but very happy for you as well. I can only imagine the high you are feeling! CONGRATS!!


----------



## hilldo

A very big CONGRATS here and also a thank you for sharing your story!

I'll never scoff at having to be the one to go get the boat and I will ALWAYS chunk all the way there from now on!


----------



## ESCB Factory

Well Kenny, that should about do it...I have already ordered the gel coat. 

Congrats!


----------



## Texxan1

Sweeeeeeeeeet... 

So they do actually put some down south lol.. Glad to finally see one caught south.

Thomas


----------



## Sonnysmarine

Way to go Kenny, nice catch!!!!!


----------



## HuntNFishNick

Congrats! Nice fish and great story! Now the wife will let you go fishing anytime you want too!!


----------



## scwine

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboy

Congrats to you Kenny. That is awesome. So does that mean now you are going to sell me your illusion?


----------



## Captain Dave

Congrats on your winnings.. # 3... Time to get fishN..


----------



## John Paul

Thats awsome.


----------



## The Machine

what a feeling


----------



## MsAddicted

Congratulations! Great story and a catch of a lifetime. Cant believe you didnt haul out for the weigh station that minute, lol. It would have been hard to keep fishing!


----------



## Hotrod

Way to go! Congrats, great pics.


----------



## FLATSDADDY

Congratulations. What u gonna do with the old boat if you get one of the new rigs??


----------



## kingtender

Baddest boat on the water with the baddest red to back it up. Im jealous. Nice job


----------



## Joester

Fantastic, Now i'm jealous...Congrats!
Good fishin...


----------



## hook'n'em

Congratulations....that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redslayer

CONGRATS MAN!!


----------



## YakMan

*tag*

Congrats! I dont think I would have had the will power to stay and fish.Glad to hear CCA and Boyds done another fisherman right.


----------



## Speckled

Congrats on that great catch, story and pictures.

Looks like you will have one too many trucks and boats starting in Oct 08. You don't really want that Triton boat, do you? 

By the way, that Majek is a SWEET looking boat.


----------



## DUKFVR

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## seacat

sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shuffler

CONGRATS!! Great story


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

That looks like the 9 mile hole n the background....Way 2 Go!!!


----------



## Bella Monster

good job......ive been waitin for mine to come along......enjoy your prizes!!!


----------



## PortHoleDiver

Fantastic!!!!!! Way to go!! You deserve it and a Great Story!! Tight Lines and continued Green Water


----------



## bedicheck

congratulations!


----------



## edex

Congrats man. By the way, do you mind telling us what kind of lure that was that you caught a new boat and truck with? :thumb:


----------



## let's talk fishin

Congratulations


----------



## wildstreak

edex said:


> Congrats man. By the way, do you mind telling us what kind of lure that was that you caught a new boat and truck with? :thumb:


I was using a Texas Tackle Factory Killer Flats Minnow (paddle tail) in a bone color. They are my favorite! Great for sight casting to reds in shallow water with lots of grass since you can work them fast without having to pop the lure since they create their own action.

And thanks for all the congratulations everyone. Now hopefully someone else will catch one!


----------



## mkaiser9

Congratulations! Do you have to keep the fish alive to be eligible for any of the divisions?


----------



## Over the Edge

Congratulations Kenny! I didnt know you had this "inshore" thing down so well. I might have to start bay fishing again so I can win something! BTW, that boat is FINE!


----------



## spitfire

Excellent story!


----------



## wildstreak

Also, thanks for the comments on the boat. Here are a couple more pictures of her (assuming you haven't seen her down in POC or the Corpus area). She really turned out great. 
But yes, she is somewhat for sale....
And if anyone is looking for a triton, let me know. I might know of one in October 

Kenny


----------



## NurseD-bait

COOL BEANS ON THE "BLING BLING"


----------



## [email protected]

Congradulations! great story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## edex

wildstreak said:


> I was using a Texas Tackle Factory Killer Flats Minnow (paddle tail) in a bone color. They are my favorite! Great for sight casting to reds in shallow water with lots of grass since you can work them fast without having to pop the lure since they create their own action.
> 
> And thanks for all the congratulations everyone. Now hopefully someone else will catch one!


'preciate it. I'll pick a pack at work .


----------



## irbjd

*Lure*



edex said:


> 'preciate it. I'll pick a pack at work .


So you know, this is it.


----------



## David Rowsey

*CONGRATS*

Congrats, Kenny. Could not have happened to a nicer, more deserving guy. By the way, your boat is hot!! Cool color.

Rowsey
www.davidrowsey.com


----------



## Belt Sanders

Dang!


----------



## txtomcat

*Tagged RED*

Grats bro on the Catch. Alot a people have been looking for one of those for many years with hopes of sharing a great story like yours. Enjoy the ride and again Grats.


----------



## Fubar

Welcome to the Club!!!! 


My wife caught one in 2004! Get ready for Mr. Tax Man.


----------



## idlethru

Congrats...

This is the second tagged redfish caught down south it the past couple weeks. Jon Fails had one of his clients catch one. The guy wasn't in the tournament.


----------



## Fish Guts

Congrats


----------



## Poon Chaser

Congrats on the fish.... BTW is that a 24' yellowfin your running?


----------



## irbjd

**** chaser said:


> Congrats on the fish.... BTW is that a 24' yellowfin your running?


It's a Majek Illusion.


----------



## THE ORIGINAL CORKY

Congratulations on your good fortune!


----------



## medja

Great story...thanks for sharing!


----------



## haparks

what do u win


----------



## Poon Chaser

irbjd said:


> It's a Majek Illusion.


oh... gotcha. Thanks..


----------



## oc48

*water*

not to rain on your parade but that water does not look crystal clear to me.

whatever.

NICE FISH man! Just being a hater that's all lol!I can't believe you actually fished MORE after catching that baby! I wouldn't be able to fish again all day after that lol!

nice job.


----------



## Tombo

So nice to hear directly from the one that caught the fish. BTW, aren't you my long lost brother? I believe he was taken from our family and moved to Texas. Wait, I was taken from your family and moved out of Texas.


----------



## RLL

Kenny
I haven't met you yet, but have heard about you thru Capt. Wes. You are giving him some great advertising with all your Puro Cabron attire. Congrats! Maybe he can slide a few of those pics into his website for a small fee.

DAWG


----------



## dstocker

Nice, what type of questions do they ask?


----------



## wildstreak

dstocker said:


> Nice, what type of questions do they ask?


Regarding the polygraph, the examiner asked me questions specifically about the fish, such as: 1) did you catch the tagged redfish; 2) did anyone give you this tagged redfish; and 3) did you abide by the rules of the CCA STAR tournament. Also asked me my name and age. I think there were about ten total questions all similar to what I would have expected the examiner to ask.


----------



## RECONER

Congrats! I caught a tagged red myself, just waiting on the awards banquet.


----------



## edex

irbjd said:


> So you know, this is it.


Thanks man.


----------



## WADER13

So you get the boat and truck now?


----------

